# To toggle-toggle



## eno2

Ik maak me zorgen over de vertaling van het werkwoord "To Toggle" en van het znw  "toggle" Google levert alleen letterlijkheden op zoals

vastzetten met een dwarsstaaf
knevel; dwarsstaaf
draaigreep ; drukklem ; flip-flop

en omschrijvingen zoals  'knopje waarbij een functie aan en uitgezet wordt'

'Omschakelknop' zou dan een mogelijkheid zijn. Maar dat zegt niets over hoofd- en kleine letters.

Wij hebben dus geen woord voor 'hoofdletterswitch'


----------



## bibibiben

to toggle: (om)schakelen, wisselen, switchen.
toggle switch: (om)schakelknop, wisselknop, tuimelschakelaar.
toggle key: wisseltoets.

De toets waarmee je op een toetsenbord tussen onderkast en bovenkast kunt wisselen, zal door veel mensen ongetwijfeld eerder met 'shifttoets' dan met 'wisseltoets' aangeduid worden.


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, de shift(toets). Maar ik vraag me nu wel af hoe mijn grootouders die toets op een schrijfmachine noemden.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Ja, de shift(toets). Maar ik vraag me nu wel af hoe mijn grootouders die toets op een schrijfmachine noemden.



De benaming wisseltoets heeft oude papieren. De capslock-toets heette trouwens eertijds wisselslot. Klinkt ook wel mooi.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> to toggle: (om)schakelen, wisselen, switchen.
> toggle switch: (om)schakelknop, wisselknop, tuimelschakelaar.
> toggle key: wisseltoets.
> 
> De toets waarmee je op een toetsenbord tussen onderkast en bovenkast kunt wisselen, zal door veel mensen ongetwijfeld eerder met 'shifttoets' dan met 'wisseltoets' aangeduid worden.


(om)schakelen, wisselen, switchen van wat? Van alles? Switch en switchen is ook Engels. 
toggle switch: is dubbelop in deze context. Toggle volstaat. Toggle is een switch van lower case naar upper case. 
toggle key: wisseltoets OK, dat is in het algemeen elke toets die twee standen heeft. 
Onderkast, bovenkast: wat is dat? 
Ik weet nog altijd niet wat de shift toets doet...Dat werkt alleen bij tabellen zeker?

Afijn, het Engels zit wel goed in het Nederlands klavier ingebakken.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van "toggle" in verband met de hoofdlettertoets (noch in het Engels, noch in het Nederlands). Die toets wordt, zowel in het Engels als in het Nederlands, de "shift" (key (EN) of toets (NL) genoemd.

De toets die onder- of bovenkast vastzet, heet "caps lock" of "shift lock".

"Onderkast" en "bovenkast" zijn termen uit de tijd van de mechanische schrijfmachines. Elk hamertje had een teken bovenaan staan (bovenkast) en een ander teken onderaan (onderkast). Voor de letters kwam onderkast overeen met de kleine letter en bovenkast met de hoofdletter.


----------



## eno2

ggg


Peterdg said:


> Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van "toggle" in verband met de hoofdlettertoets (noch in het Engels, noch in het Nederlands). Die toets wordt, zowel in het Engels als in het Nederlands, de "shift" (key (EN) of toets (NL) genoemd.
> 
> De toets die onder- of bovenkast vastzet, heet "caps lock" of "shift lock".
> 
> "Onderkast" en "bovenkast" zijn termen uit de tijd van de mechanische schrijfmachines. Elk hamertje had een teken bovenaan staan (bovenkast) en een ander teken onderaan (onderkast). Voor de letters kwam onderkast overeen met de kleine letter en bovenkast met de hoofdletter.


Thx voor de uitleg.Ik gebruik nooit de shift toets en weet niet wat ie doet. Bij mij: niets.
Toggle heet in Word Nederlands: oMKERING lETTERS. jE SELECTEERT EEN TEKST, DIE je bijvoorbeeld verkeerdelijk in hoofletters getikt hebt, en drukt toggle. Dat kan met geen enkele andere toets.

A ja en uppercase is dus bovenkast. Ik vroeg m eal af waar dat vandaan kwam.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik gebruik nooit de shift toets en weet niet wat ie doet. Bij mij: niets.


Als je niet weet wat hij doet, hoe kun je dan weten dat hij niets doet? De shift-toets, beste eno2, is een toets op je toetsenbord die je ingedrukt houdt om een hoofdletter te typen. Elk toetsenbord heeft er twee: een links boven de Ctrl-toets en een rechts onder de Enter-toets.



eno2 said:


> Toggle heet in Word Nederlands: oMKERING lETTERS. jE SELECTEERT EEN TEKST, DIE je bijvoorbeeld verkeerdelijk in hoofletters getikt hebt, en drukt toggle. Dat kan met geen enkele andere toets.


Dat heet niet _toggle_ maar _toggle case_, of letterlijk vertaald "kast wisselen". Zoals al eerder uitgelegd werd, betekent _to toggle_ heen en weer schakelen. Elke functie in een computerprogramma waarmee je tussen een aan- en een uit-stand schakelt, is een _toggle switch_, zoals een drukknop waarmee je het licht in een kamer ofwel aan of ofwel uit doet.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Als je niet weet wat hij doet, hoe kun je dan weten dat hij niets doet? De shift-toets, beste eno2, is een toets op je toetsenbord die je ingedrukt houdt om een hoofdletter te typen. Elk toetsenbord heeft er twee: een links boven de Ctrl-toets en een rechts onder de Enter-toets.
> 
> 
> Dat heet niet _toggle_ maar _toggle case_, of letterlijk vertaald "kast wisselen". Zoals al eerder uitgelegd werd, betekent _to toggle_ heen en weer schakelen. Elke functie in een computerprogramma waarmee je tussen een aan- en een uit-stand schakelt, is een _toggle switch_, zoals een drukknop waarmee je het licht in een kamer ofwel aan of ofwel uit doet.



Ik zie nu voor het eerst dat die shifttoets onder  Enter ook een hoofdletter geeft. Als rechtshandige gebruik ik die niet.

Met toggle kun je een hele tekst markeren en togglen. Dat wil zeggen dat alle bovenkast onderkast wordt in de gemarkeerde tekst en omgekeerd alle onderkast bovenkast wordt. Shift kan of doet niets van dat alles.

Ik begreep altijd wel dat uppercase hoofletters zijn en lowercase kleine letters. Waarom zou ik dat dat dan moeten gaan opzoeken? De termen bovenkast en onderkast zijn voor mij aanwinsten, met dank aan Word Reference Forum.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Met toggle kun je een hele tekst markeren en togglen. Dat wil zeggen dat alle bovenkast onderkast wordt in de gemarkeerde tekst en omgekeerd alle onderkast bovenkast wordt.


Vooruit, nog een keer: nee, dat heet niet _toggle_.


----------

